# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Olay Skin Advisor, Procter & Gamble Co., Cincinnati, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Procter & Gamble Co.

olay.com/en-us/skinadvisor

Olay on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Skin Advisor: your skin age in a snap

Published on Dec 7, 2016




> Olay Skin Advisor allows you to discover the visible age of your skin, it’s top improvement areas and the right products for you.

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Olay used AI to double its conversion rate"

by Matt Marshall
July 19, 2018

----------

